# Any Swimmers?



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

As title, just wondering if we have any other swimmers on DW.

I started in Feb 14, training to take part in a pier swim, then this year I did 5km for Swimathon. Tomorrow I am doing the great pier swim again at Southend.

Anyone from here doing the swim tomorrow, or take part in other events?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nothing like that mate good luck with it. I do two days a week in a pool as I'm trying to build muscles in my back before I have to go under the knife. I do 50 lengths on a Tuesday then 35 on Thursday. I do find it very boring tho. 
Gonz.


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

I've recently taken up swimming as I'm hoping to do a triathlon next year. I'm quite slow and don't have the best technique but I really enjoy it. I am going to look at getting some lessons.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

I try to swim 30-40 lengths each lunch time, unfortunately I find it trouble to get out the office everyday. Fortunately in the summer there are two spots on the river near work that are popular with swimmers so I indulge in a little bit of wild swimming.

Never gone in for any competition or gala type thing, I don't think I am at a good enough standard yet. Doing a Triathlon was a dream until I slipped a disk our running one day.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I must admit pool swimming can be boring when doing long distances. I am by no means a fast swimming, which is why I prefer a challenge swim, instead of a race swim.

The Great Pier Swim was only my 2nd opening water swim.

I have now signed up for the Bournemouth Pier to Pier swim next month :thumb:


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Done bournemouth myself a few years back. Nice, but I dislike crowds.
I'm a sometime triathlete. Completer, not competer. Saturday's are a typical 120 lengths plus.

There's brown sea island swim if you fancy a challenge in the future. River dart 10km (its downstream)


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

N16k_W said:


> I've recently taken up swimming as I'm hoping to do a triathlon next year. I'm quite slow and don't have the best technique but I really enjoy it. I am going to look at getting some lessons.


Find your nearest tri club, they'll have a coach who should be able to steer your stroke. Or have a look at swim smooth videos.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

a 10km swim! That is beyond my ability I think.

I did 5km for Swimathon in April, that hurt me big time.

How long did it take you to complete the Bournemouth swim??


----------



## readytogocable (Aug 19, 2015)

I have started swimming last week and i am doing 10 km swimming everyday. This is my most favorite activity for fitness. Its a best way to get freshness.My swimming time is in the morning.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

N16k_W said:


> I've recently taken up swimming as I'm hoping to do a triathlon next year. I'm quite slow and don't have the best technique but I really enjoy it. I am going to look at getting some lessons.


I've just started lessons myself, its a great form of excercise and i'm enjoying it.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

10km everyday! That is seriously impressive.

I have just signed up for Aspire swim the channel, 22 miles in a pool, in 12 weeks. Not exactly a challenge, but will keep me motivated to keep going.

Who are you guys getting lessons from? Ideally I would want to be taught by someone who has done distance, open water swimming, rather than just a normal swimming teacher.


----------

